# Vieja Synspila (fire head cichlid)?



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone here keep these fish? Also, if I was interested in aquiring a juvie of this species, where would I find one? Would I need to import? I really like FH, but I think these fish are just as beautiful (maybe more so, IMO) and are a natural species. Thanks for any info you can give, Betty


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I would stay as far away from them as possible ....I had 3 and could not house them together, VERY agressive towards their own spieces . 2 in a 135 gallon will not work even in a 210. Females lay eegs all the time and Kill stupid fish that wont stay away.
The best luck I had with my first female ( ater she wiped out tank twice of fish twice her size ) was to put here in a cominity tank with neons hatchet fish , zebra Danials and the like ( never ate a small fish as they were no threat.And had enough brains to stay away from the Monster and her eggs.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

no kidding!
(I'll confirm that; does well with swordtails!)(rough on husbands)


----------



## A.Tan (May 2, 2010)

*Vieja Synspila*

I believe Rogers in surrey has a few medium sized ones. mine was ok until it got bigger, then I had to get rid of it


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I had two and it killed everything.


----------

